# Fracino have redesigned the Heavenly



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Don't know if you have seen it yet, but Fracino have redesigned the Heavenly. I really quite like it! What do you all think?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks much better


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drip tray looks a bit deeper..


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Doesn't have those wavy bit on the top, which personally I didn't like.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

2 things I really didn't like about the Heavenly, so hopefully they have addressed them?

1. The really small drip tray

2. The water tank could not be removed for cleaning (and you cant really clean it properly in situ) without taking the case covers off...a real hassle on the heavenly.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Blatantly nicking some aesthetics from the L1 perhaps?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeebean said:


> Don't know if you have seen it yet, but Fracino have redesigned the Heavenly. I really quite like it! What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 31444


It looks SO much better...


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

The drip tray on the original Heavenly was absolutely useless even for domestic purposes. If I was using it in a professional capacity it would be a real deal breaker for me. I would hope that this has now been addressed. Also, the E61 clone that they seem to still be using isn't at all aesthetically pleasing and is the reason I went for the Classico instead of the Cherub in the end.

Other than that it looks good. It was, and presumably still is, a good quality machine. It's made in the same factory, by the same people, as the L1 and as mentioned before, seems to be picking up some of the styling queues from that and the Classico.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Milanski said:


> Blatantly nicking some aesthetics from the L1 perhaps?


Come on, at this point all espresso machine manufacturers are all nicking aesthetics from one another - there is hardly an original design amongst them all. I really dont think you can accuse anyone of nicking ideas.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Come on, at this point all espresso machine manufacturers are all nicking aesthetics from one another - there is hardly an original design amongst them all. I really dont think you can accuse anyone of nicking ideas.


I think ACS machines certainly look different...plus some of the stuff in design and prototype look very different to what's on the market currently


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I think ACS machines certainly look different...plus some of the stuff in design and prototype look very different to what's on the market currently


Have been waiting for ACS to do another domestic project - what can u tell us?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Come on, at this point all espresso machine manufacturers are all nicking aesthetics from one another - there is hardly an original design amongst them all. I really dont think you can accuse anyone of nicking ideas.


You've just contradicted yourself...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Milanski said:


> You've just contradicted yourself...


Not the best constructed couple of sentences admittedly, still the point remains... I'm obviously generalising a but to say there arent any original designs, but in terms of polished stainless steel/chromed machines they are all very much like one another.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree, but it takes so little effort to come up with a uniquely shaped steam tap knob to 'try' to differentiate your product. Having said that, the curved casing certainly does that!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Have been waiting for ACS to do another domestic project - what can u tell us?


3 machines close to release.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

So few designed with easy access for repairs & servicing...(sigh)


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

An awful lot of "coffee machines" where repair is not an option due to the lack of parts support from the manufacturer, bean to cup in particular.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Well I haven't seen this ACS before...!! Incredible looking.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> Well I haven't seen this ACS before...!! Incredible looking.


I want it 

I see they haven't removed the 'heavenly' etched on the drip tray, for me it ruins the entire look of the machine


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> Well I haven't seen this ACS before...!! Incredible looking.


Could imagine @MildredM doing a waterworld themed busy little men on the ventus


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Yuck. Based on the Burj in Dubai?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I saw the new Heavenly today at the Fracino factory. Very nice!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Keeps amusing me that the picture of that stunning ACS appears on Tapatalk under the heading that Fracino have redesigned the heavenly...!


----------

